# Acceptable Plants for RBP Tank



## nidia (Nov 29, 2007)

Need to know what types of Live Plants are good for RBP's I have a 70 gal tank and 4 RBP's.
I currently have Plastic Plants, and want to change. any ideas?


----------



## nakata86 (Jun 28, 2007)

I currently have some Amazon Swords in my 55 gallon tank. This was my first live plant, just stuck them in the substrate, and now after about 4 months they're grown quite a bit. They're really easy to take care of and their durability is good for skittish piranhas that dart everywhere.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I would say just about any plant. I have amazon swords, micro swords, spiral grass and water sprites(floating). For awhile I had a lot of tall grass and the P's would hide in it. Amazons make good cover and P's will chill next to them in the shade. Any floating plant is good once again provides cover and will make your P more comfortable. Seems it varies from fish to fish. Some have trouble keeping plants because their fish chews on them others like myself dont have that problem. Buy what you like and try it out. Browse throught the pics. Alot of nice setups and most people list what plants they have.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It will really depend on what kinda lighting you have, but if you have a low light piranha tank, i've always had really good luck with amazon swords, anubias, crypts, and java fern. I'm only running 120 watts on my 75 gallon planted tank and all of my plants are doing great, but for starters, i'd stick to the ones i mentioned.


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

from my experience the leafy ones do the best. they don't bend and break like the ones with stems.


----------



## nidia (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back Guys, this give me a good starting point.


----------

